# New & seeking input based upon the little bit of Classical M I know that I love



## Lucksmith (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Recently in life I have gotten to the point where I really cannot stand to listen to the Rock & Pop music I grew up on. I started playing piano, and doing alot of listening to classical music, and all of a sudden the vast majority of popular music I thought I liked so much is like the equivalent of a McDonalds meal for my senses, where some classical music I have come across is like a fine dinner of Sushi paired with a high quality, peaty single malt Scotch - Yeah, I know, but it works for me 

The thing is that I do not know, what I don't know about Classical Music. There is some music I have discovered that the listening of which is now essential to my happiness in life, and then there is music I really like. It would mean alot to me if I could get some input from some of you that know this subject better than I, as to what music I might like, based upon music I know I love.

I will list what I know I love starting with my most favorite.

*Anything by Franz Liszt* I have a theory that Liszt was not a human being at all, but rather an angel from heaven, sent to earth to bring us the finest music ever to grace this planet.

*Camille Saint-Saëns* Danse Macabre

*Kabalevsky* A little Song

*Bela Bartok* A Winter Tale, The Lonely Traveller

*Anything by Wagner* except operas, I just don't have the taste for operas (yet?)

*Ravel* Bolero

Smetana Ma Vlast

*Gershwin* Rhapsody In Blue

I recently bought a restored 1970's turntable, new phono receiver, and some decent speakers to go with a 24 LP Mint set of Liszt's Complete Piano Solo Works. I would like to establish a library of music on vinyl that is like the music I listed above.

The only records I have from the above list are Liszt, and I know there are many different orchestras and interpretations of music from the above list, so if any of you have suggestions for particularly good examples of the above music then I'll go with those for my vinyl purchases for the above music.

Thanks!

Robert


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

A lot of the stuff you want to know about is already here in TC. Unfortunately, the search engine sucks big time. Collecting specific performances on vinyl means that 99.44% of them will be on _used_ vinyl and the condition rating system is only as good as the skill/integrity of the seller.

You may be able to find TCers opinions of works and recordings that interest you using an outside search engine like Google's. You can also look for promising recordings on Gemm or eBay (or wherever they are) and inquire about those specific performances here. Some of us may have the vinyl, and since many of those recordings have been transferred to CD, others can at least comment on the performances.

BTW your list of music you 'love' confirms that you are just beginning your journey. I envy you that experience.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Lucksmith said:


> *Anything by Franz Liszt* I have a theory that Liszt was not a human being at all, but rather an angel from heaven, sent to earth to bring us the finest music ever to grace this planet.


That isn't a theory, but rather a fact


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

There's an interesting book by David Hurwitz, _Beethoven or Bust_. Rather than presenting music history in a linear fashion (Baroque-Classical-Romantic-Modern), his approach to music appreciation is to explore different pieces by comparing or contrasting them in listening groups; in other words, his emphasis is on discovering the music itself.

So with Ma Vlast, he suggests you listen to Dvorak's 8th Symphony, Suk's A Summer Tale, and Janacke's Taras Bulba, then gives a brief commentary on how they are similar.

Or with Liszt's Sonata in B Minor, he combines it with Schubert's Fantasie in C (Wanderer).

You might find this helpful as you begin your explorations.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> There's an interesting book by David Hurwitz, _Beethoven or Bust_. Rather than presenting music history in a linear fashion (Baroque-Classical-Romantic-Modern), his approach to music appreciation is to explore different pieces by comparing or contrasting them in listening groups; in other words, his emphasis is on discovering the music itself.
> 
> So with Ma Vlast, he suggests you listen to Dvorak's 8th Symphony, Suk's A Summer Tale, and Janacke's Taras Bulba, then gives a brief commentary on how they are similar.
> 
> ...


Good advice! Hurwitz and I are not always in agreement, but at least in the cases you mention all of those works are eminently worth hearing. The OP has such a long, pleasurable way to go; Gadfry. I may have to put the Liszt and Schubert back to back in a session soon; sounds promising. The Schubert first I think, an intermission, then the Sonata. Got to pick performers carefully.

This is great!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Try these pieces and tell us if you like them:

Schumann: Kreisleriana













Schumann: Stücke im Volkston


----------



## Lucksmith (Dec 10, 2011)

What a great response - Thanks! Well I bought David Hurwitzs', Beethoven or Bust, and that sounds like a great way to start reading and thinking about the music I have yet to discover. Also bought Alan Walkers', Franz Liszt: The Virtuoso Years, 1811-1847, Vol. 1. There's three volumes, but being a touch pricey I'm going to buy them one at a time. 

I remember once watching a famous jazz pianist / music theorist giving an interview; he was from the 40's or 50's, so it was a black and white film I think I found on you tube. He held that many of the great composers were more improvisational than might be inferred based on the fact that the only method they had to record music was to write it down. But that in life they were more improvisational. 

I don't know if that's true but it sounds like it might make some interesting reading. That ring any bells with anyone?

Loved the YouTube suggestions too - Thanks!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

*My advice for the beginner...*

There are probably many "getting started in Classical Music" or "Build yoiur library" types of web pages out there, and they mght be a good place to get ideas on what to look for, and such. Here's one I stumbed onto not too long ago:
http://www.classical.net/music/rep/

If you're coming at it with an open mind, then I might suggest you "sample" music from different time periods (baroque, classical, romantic, modern...) to see what cranks your chain. For each era, there's your solos Vs Chamber Vs more elaborate settings. Before you "commit" to purchasing vinyl or digital media, you might want to sample "what's out there" either in the Public DOmain (typically, stuff that was recorded before 1960) or readily available on the internet (e,g, YouTube). I wrote a blog on this several months ago:
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/200-how-do-you-get.html

Like I said before, keep an open mind (try different things, stretch your envelope to the edge of your comfort zone) and let nature take its course. When it comes to music appreciation and collecting, there's no _right _way or _wrong _way - and there's no _right _music or _wrong _music!

(Don't let _us_, or any musical snob out there tell you otherwise - music is like food or cars - it's all about _personal taste_!)

Happy adventures!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

My advice, for what little it's worth: 

1. Often, try the most famous recordings of the most famous works. You'll want to know this stuff so that you can communicate with people. A lot of times you'll find that you love it to. Generally, it's popular for a good reason. BUT not always. If you don't love it, move on with a happy shrug for those who do.

2. Sometimes, try stuff you've never heard of at all on a whim. You might regret. It might change your world. 

3. Always, give the music several open-minded, attentive listens. There is no other way.


----------

